# Reel Lady finishes in 7th at KY Lake



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Marcia had her best tourney finish to date. There were 26 total limits on the boater side. Only Marcia and eventual winner Lucy Mize limited all three days. Congratulations to her for a fantastic showing!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

That is great news!! Congratulations on your best finish so far on the WBT!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrat's Reelman ! OGF has some of the best fisherman of anywhere, and she is one of the tops. You must have taught her well !


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Things get tough during the day down there this time of year. To catch a limit all three days is freaking fantastic! Those 15"ers can be tough to come by some times!
CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

TheKing said:


> Congrat's Reelman ! OGF has some of the best fisherman of anywhere, and she is one of the tops. You must have taught her well !


Too be honest I think I have learned just as much from Marcia as she has from me. We bought our first boat a little less then three years ago and have spent quite a bit of time on the water learning. 

Here's the link to the final standings for KY Lake.
http://proxy.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/media/tournament?tournamentId=1164


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats! Payscale doesn't make much sense to me. $50,000 for first $5000 for second and $1700 for 7th. And it's not $50,000 cash prize, isn't it a boat? Seems like you have to win to be able to survive on the ladies tournament trail. 

Good job anyways!


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Great job Marcia!
7th place, 3 Limits and going from 29th to 16th in the AOY. points!

Congratulations on a Great Tournament!

Tom


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Way to go Marcia ! ! ! !


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Fantastic! Way to go Marcia!


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Congrats! Payscale doesn't make much sense to me. $50,000 for first $5000 for second and $1700 for 7th. And it's not $50,000 cash prize, isn't it a boat? Seems like you have to win to be able to survive on the ladies tournament trail.
> 
> Good job anyways!


I noticed that also. The payouts seem "way out of line".

Congrats Marcia..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats on the fine showing! That's awesome!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Reel Man said:


> Too be honest I think I have learned just as much from Marcia as she has from me. We bought our first boat a little less then three years ago and have spent quite a bit of time on the water learning.]


It's neat that you can learn it together. That's what it is all about !


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Congrats Marcia!!! It wasn't all that long ago that I remember reading a post where you were contemplating the whole "going pro" thing. I'm real glad it's working out for you. 
They need to get you on the program, "A Day On The Lake".


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job! Way to go! Kentucky Lake is sure a nice fishery.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

AWESEOME Job Marcia, way to kick some butt out there, great job I bet you feel grrrreat !!!!! that's so great I'm pumped for you.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Congradulations for a great accomplishment ! Ky Lake can be brutal to say the least this time of year . A limit all 3 days was just awesome !  I can see that you are doing your homework and getting the job done this season . Keep it up and hold back everything until the BIG show !


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Marcia on a great showing! Glad things are going well for you on the tourney trail. Best of luck on the next one!....Stretch


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

7th place on Kentucky Lake...... 
YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
I'm on a roll! !% 









Dardanelle - 18th place
Guntersville - 13th place
Kentucky Lake - 7th place
Red River - ?????????

Out of a 100 boat field...I'm SO proud to say that I am holding my own  

What a GREAT tournament for SO many reasons! 
I stayed at the Inn by the Lake, owned by Mike Wells. It was PERFECT to say the least. You see, the way that this place is set up, it offers so many opportunities for "socialization". Between the pool, the restaurant, the bar and the umbrella table outside, there was always someone around mingle with. It also was SO easy to get around with my big boat with LOTS of electrical hookups. 
Mike made us all feel SO welcome. I mean, he had special placemats made up just for the ladies that had the Women's Bassmaster Tour logo on them. He also opened up the breakfast buffet 3 hours earlier than normal to accomodate our fishing schedule. I'm telling you, they rolled out the red carpet for us! They also had a "Crawfish Boil" for us! Yup..this was a new experience for me...I mean, I am a "Yankee" after all...at least that's what most of these Southern ladies call me...lol
This was wonderful for me, because I've been staying at cheap hotels in my desperate attempt to save money. This situaion typically isolated me from the core group of WBT ladies. 
But, the Inn by the Lake offered a special rate for the tournament, and for that I am SO gratful!!! I bonded with so many more women this last trip. Oh my gosh, we laughed, we joked, we stressed out, we encouraged eachother...it was great to say the least. And oh boy was it ever HOT down there!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
http://www.innbythelakeky.com/

This Kentucky lake tournament had a totally unexpected outcome for me, as my prefishing was BEYOND horrible!!! Would you believe that I only managed to catch 2 small keepers during my 6 days of official practice??? Yuponly 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At the briefing and registration the night before the tournament, I admitted to my day one Co-Angler that I was not on fish, and that basically we were just going to go out, have a great time learning about each other, and basically just Go fishinglol 

Well, one by onemy day shaped up. The decision I made that totally saved the tournament for me was fishing what I was familiar with; Boat docks, Rip Rap, Points, and Grass. 

You see, I had remembered reading at some point that if the Bluegill are on beds, and the Mayflys hatch at the same time, that that could lead to some pretty good fishing. Guess what? The bluegill were on beds, and just when I was leaving the launch, I saw these HUGE swarms of Mayflies that I had not seen the previous day. 

I found some shallow water with a little grass, overhanging trees and bushes where the mayflies were literally dropping like flies into the water. The fish were gorging on these mayflies!!! Like they say1 + 1 = 2 and I found myself enjoying some nice topwater action for the first time on Kentucky Lake J

Another funny that happened was at the very end of day one. I was one of the last boats due back since I was in a late flight. So, basically, I had about 90 ladies weighing in in front of me. Well, there was the rip rap point that lead into the Marina where the checkpoint was. I mean, it was only a couple hundred feet from the check in. So how many ladies to figure cast at this beautiful rip rap point? Probably every one of them if they were smart!!! 

Okay, so here I am with 4 fish on the boat, and 3 minutes left to fish. I impulsively said to my Co-AnglerOkay, we have 3 minutes to fish, lets make the most of it!. I was due back at 2:40pm. It is now 2:37pm.

I throw my little jig with a Lake Fork Twitch worm, and unfortunately (or fortunately) get hung up and had to break off. I glanced down at my rods on my front deck to see what else looked good for this situation.HmmmRip rap.long tapering point..Bingoa Crankbait ought to do it. So, I picked up my little deep diving Rootbeer colored crankbait and threw it across this point. All of the sudden, my rod went down, and I screaming FISH ON!!!!!

By this time, it 2:39pm, and the checkpoint is a couple of hundred feet from me. 

Of course the fish just had to get stuck by every single hook on each treble hook!!!! I had NO time to deal with this, so I jumped down into the drivers seat with this fish ON my lap, threw on my preserver, started up the main motor, and without ever lifting up my trolling motor, crossed the checkpoint with only SECONDS left to go!! 

Talk about an exciting finish!!!!! Gosh, and to think about how many other ladies worked this point on their way to check in, it still amazes me that that fish was there for me J He must have known how badly I needed him!!! Lol

So there you have itPretty awesome story huh? 

I needed this strong finish to move me up in the Angler of the Year Standings, that's for sure! I'm currently in 16th place, but only the top 12 will fish the championship. 
Hopefully my momentum will keep up, and I will do well on the Red River in September so that I can fish the Championship. 

I just want the opportunity to "Bring it on back to OHIO!!!!!"


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Great report from the trip, I know I'm one of the many folks around here that was cheering you on and saying a few good luck prayers.

Keep it up!, and way to represent!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Congrats! Keep it up, all us "Yankee's" are pulling for you.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Grats!!!! We are so proud of you Marcia!!!!

flash----------------------------out


----------

